# I was not in the house when DHL tried to deliver my package. How do I get it now?



## lionstour (21 Nov 2012)

I was expecting a book in the post today. DHL came but I was not in. How/where do i pick up the book now?
Any Ideas??


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Nov 2012)

Ring them if they left a card


----------



## lionstour (21 Nov 2012)

they did not leave a card

I know they came through theonline  tracking facility.  I am annoyed they did not leave a card


----------



## Leo (22 Nov 2012)

If it hasn't been marked as delivered, they'll try again two more times. It's unusual that they didn't leave a card with a reference number and phone number to call to arrange for an alternate delivery. Perhaps the driver is planning on passing your way again later today and will try again before leaving the card.

The ball's still in their court to get the delivery to you.


----------



## amtc (23 Nov 2012)

actually the legal obligation under their authorisation is to try once 
but there is also an obligation to have a code of complaint handling


----------



## pudds (23 Nov 2012)

email nh@dhl.com or call them on 1890 725 725 
they should be able to send it back out the next day


----------



## TarfHead (23 Nov 2012)

I had this issue a few weeks back. It ended up me having to go to their depot out near Dublin Airport to get the package .

If I knew a retailer was going to use DHL, I'd consider buying elsewhere.


----------

